# Sixers Pick...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Expect the Sixers to pick Marcus Haislip with there first round pick in the 2002 NBA Draft. He is a very athletic Power Forward. He has a 40 inch vertical leap and can reportedly bench press 400lbs!!! He is 6'9" 3/4 and . He is exactly Larry Brown's type of player, he is a great defensive player and a good rebounder. Derrick Coleman is a the downward slope and they need someone to be able to fill his role when he leaves. They also could use a backup now. If my prediction goes wrong then the Sixers will pick Bostjan Nachbar or Chris Jeffries.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*ehh..........*

I do believe there could be a high chance that the sixers do take Natchbar, Haslip, or Jeffries, I think that the Sixers could and would go after Stoudemire. Amare is a perfect fit for the sixers. He could be another scorer to help Allen, and Brown likes to develop younger players. Derrick Coleman is getting older, along with Derek Mckie who is also a free agent. And Corie Blount is not starting material, but is a very suitable back-up. 

Something we also have to ttake into consideration is whether or not the sixers will go through in signing Ousmanne Cisse, the high school player drafted by the Nuggets last year. PErsonally I'd love  , for the sixers to sign him. He is a born rebounder and that can help with Allen. Just imagine what the Sixers backup/young lineup could be in the future.

Snow/Claxton/ ~Marcus Taylor?~
AI/Mckie/~Freddy Jones~
Stoudemire/Harpring
Cisse/Blount
Dalembert/ ALvin Jones

Whether the Sixers would get either MArcus TAylor or Freddy Jones is unpredictable but botjh could be future standouts. 

IMX im glad to see you away from the nbadraft.net forum, which was once the best of all. Hopefully we can get this Sixers forum going. I want to email to see if I could possibly become the moderator.


----------



## Ray3Iverson3 (Jun 12, 2002)

i would love to see taylor on the sixers I live in michigan and im a huge msu fan so i watched him all hte time in college.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*o h yea...........*

I like his game, he is a tall point guard too so that can help when Snow needs a break, not making a mismatch with iverson. I doubt he will fall that low but you never know.


----------



## jmilz23 (Jun 11, 2002)

*holla*

we just need a shooter, and some athleticism. They need to to north philly and get some brothas off the streets


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah*

we actually had a shooter ( kukoc) who was doing the job along with ratliff, but billy king felt it was neccesary to get rid of both for Mutumbo, because we were looking toward the championship. That wasn't a bad move at the time but right now we don't need Mutmbo. We need to lose him, I could really see a trade like Mutumbo for Lafrentz, and each team adding fillers or cash. Who knows we will find out, I jsut can't wait til the draft.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ehh..........*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> I Amare is a perfect fit for the sixers. He could be another scorer to help Allen, and Brown likes to develop younger players.


Unfortunatley Brown doesnt and cant develop younger talent. Besides Allen Iverson Every Rookie that we have had is GONE. He dont like young kids and that is why the sixers are one of the older teams in the L. :no:


----------

